# اقتراح ياروك وبجد لو اتنفز هيبق حلو اوى ارجوك شوفه



## engy_love_jesus (17 يونيو 2008)

*هاى يا جماعة ازيكم 
انا عندى اقتراح صغير
انا ملاحظة اننا كلنا اخوات فى قلب بعضينا 
ومحدش بيفوت عليه مناسبة حلوة او وحش ولازم كلنا نكون جنبة 
طب ايه رايك ياروك لو عملنا قسم صغير متخصصص للحاجات دى 
يعنى ننزل فيه صور للتهانى 
واخبار الناس الى معانا ونشاركهم حلوها ومرها 

بدل ما هيا متنتورة كدة فى قسم الاجتماعيات 
هتبقى زكرة حلو لينا اوى حتى ولو حصل ان حد غاب عننا فاجاة 
لو رجع هيشوف ازاى اخواتة كانوا معاه فى كل مواقفه 
فى حلوها ومرها​*


----------



## totty (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح ياروك وبجد لو اتنفز هيبق حلو اوى ارجوك شوفه*

_ايوه هيكون حلو اووووووووووى

ممكن يبقى متفرع من الاجتماعى ونسميه المناسبات
مستين برضه رأي الادراااااره_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح ياروك وبجد لو اتنفز هيبق حلو اوى ارجوك شوفه*

اقتراح جميل قوووووووووووووووي يا انجي
ومنتظرين راي الاداره فيه​


----------



## جيلان (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح ياروك وبجد لو اتنفز هيبق حلو اوى ارجوك شوفه*

*اقتراح رائع حبيبتى وحتى ممكن ننقل فيه كل المواضيع الى من النوع ده من قسم الاجتماعات عشن القسم يركز اكتر فى المواضيع المفيدة
لكن ده بردوا اسمه قسم الاجتماعات يعنى بنتجمع فيه فى المناسبات دى او فى المواضيع
ومستنيين رأى الادارة*


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2008)

المشكلة انه سابقاً كان يوجد قسم خاص للمناسبات و التهاني, و القسم لم يلقى الاهتمام و لا المشاركة, بل ان المشاركين كانوا دائما يضعون التهنئات في قسم الاجتماعيات
لذلك اضطرينا الى نقل القسم و مواضيعه للاجتماعيات ما دامت المواضيع حتنزل اولاً و اخيراً في القسم

لذلك للأسف لا نقدر ان نعيد افتتاح قسم فشل سابقاً اضافة الى ان الاغلبية الان تعودت على وضع التهاني في الاجتماعيات..

سلام و نعمة


----------

